# No reverse New Holland 8360



## Buckisland (Jan 26, 2019)

Hello all

I have a New Holland 8360 that will not backup.

The operator tells me that there use to be a mechanic they could call that would come out and unplug a relay and clean the relay with a wire brush and that would fix the problem.

I have downloaded the manual and find a reference to a reverse relay but with little information as to where it is.

Is there any one here that can tell me the exact location of this relay?

Thanks in advance

Buckisland


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I recommend a trip to the New Holland dealer, have them print the parts slide and mark the location of the relay and valve. You are going to need your tractor serial number to locate the correct transmission assembly. Fiat outdid themselves with running changes during the model run of that tractor, so the serial number is critical.


----------



## Buckisland (Jan 26, 2019)

Thank you for the links and information.

This tractor is presently operating the transmission and all other functions are working well it just will not backup.

This is an ongoing problem and has been corrected in the past by unplugging the wires from what the mechanic called the reverse solenoid.

The description I get from the operator is the mechanic just walked up to the tractor and removed the plug, cleaned the contacts with a wire brush and plugged it back in. The operator did say the mechanic said the solenoid causing the problem was the lower one and subject to water and mud contamination.

The operator can’t tell me if the mechanic had to go under the tractor or on which side he did this from.

Thanks for the links they do show 2 solenoids but don’t describe what they are or where they are.

As this procedure has been perform several times before to correct the same problem I don’t need go digging around on that transmission trying to find the correct connection to clean.

I also maintain a Case Steiger 300 and that has half dozen solenoids mounted on the passenger side of the transmission that control it as well as a manual creep valve cable operated located on the front of the transmission. I assume this Hew Holland has a similar arrangement although I don’t see but 2 solenoids listed in the parts diagram.

BuckIsland


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The New Holland is all electrical solenoid operated, the creep solenoid is up front on top of the creeper assembly. In my opinion Fiat basically engineers everything to the lowest common denominator to cut costs, so running changes based on date of manufacture were frequent. You are going to need your serial number and a trip to the dealer for your specific unit to locate a specific solenoid and its function. My repair manual listed pages and pages of them by serial number of the tractor, but the manual went down the road with the tractor.

Mine was a 1999, 18 speed, with reverse only activated when in range B. The solenoid was on the side of the valve block. Do not remember which side, but I do remember the joy when I found someone else to buy the thing, because it never made a full season of use without a major problem.


----------



## Cole Osborne (Feb 18, 2019)

I am having a reverse issue with mine as well. Different tractor though. This thread is the closest I’ve been able to find to my problem. I have a 1979 Ford 1900 that will not back up. It will go into the reverse gear but it will not pull the tractor. Any thoughts?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

That 1900 should be a manual three speed with reverse, and four range transmission. The usual cause of no reverse in this transmission is a shift fork issue. Most often it has broken a keeper pin on the reverse fork to rod connection. Feels like the gearshift goes into reverse, but it is just "pigs in space" as the fork fails to slide the reverse gear. Usually an easy repair. You will want the repair manual and then use the New Holland parts diagrams to identify and repair the problem. The New Holland parts diagrams are found here: https://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr49094ag12004


----------



## Cole Osborne (Feb 18, 2019)

RC Wells said:


> That 1900 should be a manual three speed with reverse, and four range transmission. The usual cause of no reverse in this transmission is a shift fork issue. Most often it has broken a keeper pin on the reverse fork to rod connection. Feels like the gearshift goes into reverse, but it is just "pigs in space" as the fork fails to slide the reverse gear. Usually an easy repair. You will want the repair manual and then use the New Holland parts diagrams to identify and repair the problem. The New Holland parts diagrams are found here: https://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr49094ag12004


RC Wells, thanks very much for the info. Is this easily accessible through the inspection plate or does the case have to be split to access it?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You can reach the fork through the top of the transmission, but do get the repair manual so you do not drop a part in the drink when working on it. And, I have dropped the old broken pin in the sump then spent hours fishing it out! No substitute for hindsight!


----------



## Cole Osborne (Feb 18, 2019)

RC Wells said:


> You can reach the fork through the top of the transmission, but do get the repair manual so you do not drop a part in the drink when working on it. And, I have dropped the old broken pin in the sump then spent hours fishing it out! No substitute for hindsight!


Glad to hear that I don’t have to split the case. That was my biggest fear. Going to give this a try. I’m also having an overheating issue. Thinking it is probably the thermostat. Any other possibilities there that you know of? Sorry it’s unrelated but I figured I’d pick your brain while I’ve got the chance


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Be sure the lower radiator hose is not collapsing when it is running, and it is about the age when the water pump impeller fails.


----------



## Cole Osborne (Feb 18, 2019)

Great, thanks. Any idea where I can find the repair manual for my rig? And for parts, should I go straight to New Holland?


----------

